# Portsmouth Show October



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi All
Just to let you all know tables are selling really fast now and anyone that has had booking forms and still not returned need to do so or you may miss out. Would be nice to see some more frogs, spiders and inscects. So anybody selling any get a table quick.
I am going to have to call a deadline somewhen because I have to book hire of the tables, so if your still thinking about it help me out guys dont leave till the week before.
Lyn


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Free bumP!


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys
Right alot of you have been asking about times and entry fee's.
Show will beopen from 10 - 4. Entrance fee's will be same as last year for those who show a valid membership card from PRAS or a club/society affiliated or allianced with the FBH it will be £1.50 adults £1.00 children over the age of 5, and disabled people. 
Members of the public £2.00 adults £1.50 children and disabled.
Lyn


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

hi what date is the show?


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

i believe its the 25th of october mate.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep its 25th October

My booking form is on its way for a table at this great show again.

Runners vents handles vivs stacks etc available from me at the show!


----------



## Ozzy1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

hey peeps where is the show in portsmouth as i really wanna go


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

*25th October: Portsmouth Show
**Location:* Havant Leisure Centre, PO9 2AY


----------



## Gimli (Jul 23, 2009)

sounds good to me :2thumb:


----------



## chillyduk (Jul 15, 2009)

will anyone be selliong decent priced vivs??? cos im on the hunt lol 

and how big is this show gonna be ??

thanks
chilly


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Ooo exciting may have to start saving up for a bigger house :gasp:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

chillyduk said:


> will anyone be selliong decent priced vivs??? cos im on the hunt lol
> 
> and how big is this show gonna be ??
> 
> ...


These any good? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/340443-stacks-vivs-designed-built-order.html


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

I will be there! I'm gonna be hunting down snakes! :lol2:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm there, Teeny's getting some spiderlings off me


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

corpselight said:


> I'm there, Teeny's getting some spiderlings off me


Yes, yes she is


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

chillyduk said:


> will anyone be selliong decent priced vivs??? cos im on the hunt lol
> 
> and how big is this show gonna be ??
> 
> ...


I will be there with custom aquaria. what exactly were you after?


----------



## dragonmanIam (Jul 30, 2009)

*Whats gunna be there*

Hi everyone i will be there, and are wondering wheather anyone will be bringing any crested gecko's, chaoua's or lechies?

Thanks


----------



## tannb (Mar 29, 2008)

will be driving down, is anyone selling dart frogs especially azures??


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm sure there will be plenty of rhacs there. There were dart frogs last year, so should be there this year. :2thumb:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Yes, yes she is


glad you're excited! they're going to a good home!


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Yay i wana get darts too!


----------



## chillyduk (Jul 15, 2009)

im mostly looking for a fairly priced 3ft viv

sadly on im a budget lol 

stupid cadburys crunchie
i mean credit crunh lol


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll be gringing a few cresties from bright red parents :2thumb:


----------



## Idris (Nov 28, 2006)

I am bringing several cresties of different morphs. Looking forward to it.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Heya all! Not been to a show before, but this one is really close to me, and I really wana go. Not exactly sure what to expect tbh :blush: But it sounds awesome. Will end up bringing something home with me, i know it :whistling2: 

Anyone got any ideas as to what'll be there? Is there anything important I should know/have before I get there? Other than a spending limit! :lol2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Heya all! Not been to a show before, but this one is really close to me, and I really wana go. Not exactly sure what to expect tbh :blush: But it sounds awesome. Will end up bringing something home with me, i know it :whistling2:
> 
> Anyone got any ideas as to what'll be there? Is there anything important I should know/have before I get there? Other than a spending limit! :lol2:


there'll be a wide range of reps and other bits
take however much cash you like... dont buy the 1st thing you see, tis not a sweet shop...
BEWARE tho, you WILL be leaving with something !!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Is there anything important I should know/have before I get there?


AT THE VERY LEAST, a basic knowledge of the animal you purchase...


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

alan1 said:


> AT THE VERY LEAST, a basic knowledge of the animal you purchase...


I would be disgusted with myself if i didn't have at least that. :gasp:

Have a checklist I follow before I buy ANYTHING
1) do I know what it is?
2) can I look after it? 
3) Do I have somewhere to home it? 
4) is it healthy? Can I handle any problems it has?
ect ect ect... it goes on. But you get the point.

I was thinking things i should really be taking with me, heat packs and the like? 

lol alan, it is though! just like one! all those pretty things I want to take home!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Nah, unless I saw something I REALLY wanted (blue tongue skinks anyone...?) i would have a very good look around before I parted with my cash 

And I have no doubt about that, at the least it'll be some kit and kaboodle I need. heat mats/bulbs and such. 
Any ideas about inverts that might/might not be there?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

alan1 said:


> BEWARE tho, you WILL be leaving with something !!!


not always i went to hamm and brought nothing!!

also you need to come and see us at the show. serpent supplies


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

I shall do if I see you


----------

